# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  SBHOnline Virtual Happies

## marybeth

Hi all,
This is a pic repost from the main forum but I wanted to share here since its buried in the "who doesn't post anymore" thread.  A few of us raised a glass to Marius online tonight and it was fun to be with even a small group talking about the island. Hoping we can do this again...since it seems like a while before many of us can make it back.  Thanks JEK for arranging.

I'm also going to repeat my plug for Eddie's amazing hand colored SBH photos for anyone jonesing for the island...

----------


## JEK

Eddie GOFUNDME has begun!

----------


## marybeth

> Eddie GOFUNDME has begun!



You betcha!

----------


## andynap

> Hi all,
> .
> 
> I'm also going to repeat my plug for Eddie's amazing hand colored SBH photos for anyone jonesing for the island...




Hanging in my bedroom

----------


## amyb

We have his SANTA FE hanging in our eat in kitchen!

----------


## GMP62

This is awesome, Marybeth! Would love to purchase one of Eddie’s hand colored photos.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like you all have fun.

----------


## JEK

> Looks like you all have fun.



Hop, how do you find this year old stuff?

----------


## stbartshopper

JEK
I appreciated the invite for the most recent zoom.
Didn’t like hearing from Ellen and others though about the awful noon time traffic.

----------


## elgreaux

> JEK
> I appreciated the invite for the most recent zoom.
> Didn’t like hearing from Ellen and others though about the awful noon time traffic.



If you time things correctly it's not so bad, I consistently forget and find myself in the worst of it, but it can be avoided.

----------


## stbartshopper

Have never run into a traffic jam at any time, even in high season. Parking is another matter.

----------


## JEK

> Have never run into a traffic jam at any time, even in high season. Parking is another matter.



You need to get out more. March 8, 2019 10:10.

----------


## stbartshopper

JEK
I dug up the ‘year old stuff’ out of envy and the desire for a repeat in 2021 which happened thanks to you!

----------


## JEK

> JEK
> I dug up the ‘year old stuff’ out of envy and the desire for a repeat in 2021 which happened thanks to you!



Do you mean to say there is a method to your browsing?  :Big Laugh:

----------


## stbartshopper

To be honest- just ‘stumbled’ on it!

----------


## stbartshopper

How do you post the emojis- I tried and look.

----------


## JEK

> How do you post the emojis- I tried and look.



right here!


 :Big Grin:  :thumb up:  :Big Laugh:  :cool:  :Wink-slap:  :Party:  :Embarrassment:

----------

